# Buckeye Ice Fishing



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fished Buckeye on Sunday afternoon and only came up with 3 gills. Ice was very scarry - Some places I had 2 to 3 inches other places I had 6. There was a lot of cracking and poping gone on and I saw some big cracks in the ice. Tried to get over to the Marsh but decided not to with the way the ice was.The rain coming in today probably mot going to help matters for a few days.
Be carefull if you are out.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Three more than I caught. Even with my son, the good luck charm, we didn't catch anything.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

About 8" of ice off the point West of fairfield Beach last night. Didn't check anywhere else. Old guy we talked to caught 2 short crappie for his time on the ice. When he left, we dropped 3 tip ups in his spot. Caught one 8 1/2" BG on a wax and jig, got a 9" perch on a minnow with one of those tip ups. Only two bites we had...both came at the witching hour.

Blowing cold...making ice, now all this snow...gotta teach classes all weekend. Hope I can get back out next week!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info OHMC. I have been patiently waiting for this information. Living in the Old Man's Cave area it takes me almost an hour to get there. I have been fishing Fairfield Beach since first ice. I was one of the fisherman talking to you at the marsh about cooking a goose, and how long to hang a deer. Weather permitting, I will be there Monday morning. I've been a member since 8-10, and finally got the nerve to reply to a thread. Again thanks for the info. Hop


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Hop...glad you finally "broke the ice" so to speak! I haven't gotten to fish since that last post. My scout troop meets Thursdays, then had to clean up the garage and set up my classroom Friday. Did a CCW class Saturday, a Hunters Ed class Sunday, Friends of the NRA committee meeting Sun night. I have Scouting stuff the next two evenings in a row...maybe Wednesday again if I'm lucky!

My partner was talking about chatting it up with you the other day when I wasn't able to go out with him. He's pretty jazzed about the new flasher, and camera. Hope to see you on the ice again! Let me know when you are going to be out there...even if I can't fish long, I'm close, and can slip out for a bit...:B

PS. Took my oldest daughter (she's 12) out waterfowl hunting on the Muskingum on the 16th, she got her first Goose [email protected] !$


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hit buckeye after work today caught about 50 gills with only 10 being keepers rest were about 6 inchs. Started out slow but when i found them I found a crap load of them alot of rock bass too. Atleast I think they were rock bass looked like thick gills but had red eyes and real dark.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey OHMC... Got to Fairfield Beach today. Unfortunately no one told the fish I was there. Fished off of the point towards the boat ramp acrossed from the beach parking lot. Had 9 inches of ice, drilled 8 holes , and only marked fish 6 times. Had one bite on a wax worm and missed it. Probably a gill. Fished from 10:30 a to 3:30 p. Did see one keeper gill caught in the same area. Going to try a farm pond around the house tomorrow. Hop


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hay hop I was the guy that walked past you dragging the blue cooler going west of you.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I might get out tomorrow depending on the weather if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

House work today...Properties Committee meeting for Scout Camp tonight. Hopefully I can hit the ice tomorrow. I'll post on here if I'm gonna get out. Hope you have some luck on that farm pond Hop! 

Please...someone tell the fish I am coming tomorrow, and they should bring their appetites 

Brian...that's some numbers there, too bad they were smaller fish. We haven't hit numbers like that, but very few small ones. Most of the gills we have caught are around 8" and HEALTHY


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Caught 8 Bass at the farm pond, ranging from 11 to 13 inches C&R. This made up for yesterday. I was wondering if that was you Brian, when I read your report. I'm glad somebody got into them yesterday. I sure would like to see a saugeye report soon!!!
Hop


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have to head to WV in the morning but if I get back in time i will be at buckeye.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 4, 2011)

Is anyone at Buckeye walking across to Cranberry Island from fairfield these days? I had good luck fishing there and would love to get back, but don't know if it is safe to do so. It's a long drive for me to get there and check ice.


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

I am going to try to get out to the marsh area this afternoon. Taking the quad, bad knee, can't walk that far. If I go, I will report ice condition here.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Brian.Smith said:


> Hit buckeye after work today caught about 50 gills with only 10 being keepers rest were about 6 inchs. Started out slow but when i found them I found a crap load of them alot of rock bass too. Atleast I think they were rock bass looked like thick gills but had red eyes and real dark.


green sunfish

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/greensunfish/tabid/6655/Default.aspx


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am heading back out to Buckeye this weekend - Hopefully the fish have turned on since the last time I have been out.


----------



## knightstalker (Jan 26, 2011)

was on buckeye today. was out by the marsh from 1 till 730 caught 20 nice gills didnt catch the 1st fish till dark. the ice is anywhere from 5in to 10in. all n all it was a good day.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Had a good day on Buckeye, 3 crappie over 12 bunch of big gills


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Anybody going out tomorrow?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Went to Buckeye today. Fished from 10a to 4p. Saw 1 nice crappie caught on a tip up,
a couple of keeper gills, and 1 keeper perch. These were caught around the marsh. Bite was slow. hop


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

hey hop i was the one that talked to you in the parking lot as we just came off the lake. i thought for sure you were going to post something good since we left early without any fish. nice talking to you.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

It was my pleasure, Killingtime. Thanks for the information about the lake. Looks like if I am going to catch any saugeyes, it is going to be after dark. hop


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wondering what the conditions are at Buckeye. At the house, we received over two inches of rain, with the temperature above freezing. Would like to get a report of what happened at Buckeye. If the ice is still good I might head up tomorow. Hop


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i am going to run up in a little while and check it out. i will let you know.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

just got back and it looks like a go for tomorrow. the shantys that are for rent are sitting in the deep water by the marsh and 2 guys were walking east on the ice. it defenitely is slick as not much snow is covering the ice. i am going to give it a try tomorrow. i am not telling everybody its safe as there is always bad spots i am just reporting what i seen.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I sure do appreciate the report Killingtime. Looks like I'll be there sometime tomorrow afternoon. hop


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

no problem. maybe i will see you there.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I will be out tomorrow as well. I was planning on going out today but a sick kid spoiled it.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Killingtime----in your post you mentioned some shanties for rent at Buckeye--can you give me a contact email or phone to call regarding rental costs, etc..thanks much!


----------



## fishwalleyechaser (May 16, 2009)

his number is 614 - 327- 3439 I don't remember his name. but he told me whenever I want to go ice fishing to call him and he would take me wherever I want ice fish for 5 dollars. and he also as ice shanties for rent


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

His name is doug stewart.He rents out shanties for 75.00 day if you have your own equipment.Hes nice guy.He also has guided trips and he sets you up with everything.And will take you and your equipment out for 10.00 out and back


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Just got in from Buckeye. Fished from noon to 8:00 p at the marsh. Ended up with five
crappies and five gills. Slow day but had lots of company and it was a nice day. I need to report some hazards in the area of the marsh. Someone has been cutting holes in the
ice with an axe. These holes are anywhere from 24x24 up to 3ft.x5ft.! There is an inch and a half of ice covering these holes. These are located southwest of the marsh 75 yards. There is also a pressure crack in this area that had a couple inches of water on it.
The marsh had anywhere from 5 to 7 inches of ice. I lost a nice wooden spud pole through the ice that was a long handle with a 7 inch spike sticking out of the end, if anyone would happen to find it. Good luck and be safe. hop


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i sure am glad you didnt mention about outfishing me 10-1.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sure you would have done the same for me. hop


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

Went out today had a very bad start, lost a screw in my auger went down to the nearest hardware store in thornville ,ohio and they had just what i needed bless there hearts they really saved the day. I was able to get back out on the ice and yes we caught some plentyful blue gill and just 1 crappie about 9in.Mr. Dennis Wolf just had a field day on those big gills pullying them out every 5 min, it was great, we stayed tilafter dark for some eyes but no luck we split after 7:15pm good luck to all you night fisherman at buckeye. I will try to get back out tomarrow should be interesting....


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

what a great time i've had this year icefishn at buckeyelake with my friend Mark Blasczyk, Dennis Wolf. Mark really knows the waters at buckeye, i can say ive caught fish every time im out on the ice with him, he could run a guide service no doubt. We just cant seem to find the Eyes im sure you just have to be at the right place at the right time them little eyeholes! I have to say Mr. Dennis Wolf gimp foot and all is one hell of a Turkey hunter & deer hunter props....!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught one 15" and one dink. Marks on the Vex showed more interest and activity than during January. I didn't see the 25 mph wind in the forecast! I lost a bucket and flipped the shanty twice (wasn't anchored) but at least I didn't break anything.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

hoplovestofish said:


> Someone has been cutting holes in the
> ice with an axe. Theses holes are anywhere from 24x24 up to 3ft.x5ft.! There is an inch and a half of ice covering these holes.


Thanks for the heads up, what the heck is wrong with people? Who in their right mind would do something like that? Don't they understand this could kill someone!?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

lv2fish said:


> Thanks for the heads up, what the heck is wrong with people? Who in their right mind would do something like that? Don't they understand this could kill someone!?


I can't explain why someone would cut holes that large. I just hope the ice freezes enough for people to walk on before the next snow fall, covering them up. hop


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

duck hunters would....


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I believe it is illegal in Ohio to cut an ice fishing hole more than 12 inches in diameter. If you see them, report them.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I realize it's windy, and like me there are a lot of people that don't like to venture out, however are there any current reports on the ice melt at Buckeye? I would like to make the trip tomorrow if the ice is safe enough.
hop


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Change in plans. I'm going to fish the Ohio river tomorrow instead. I doubt that the ice at Buckeye will be good for wednesday, but if it is, I may try it then. hop


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan on going to Bugeyed Lake 2/15/ myself. anyone else?


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

hunt_n_fish said:


> I plan on going to Bugeyed Lake 2/15/ myself. anyone else?


What time? I might be able to meet you.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

JAlBREC1 said:


> duck hunters would....


Season went out weeks before he found the holes.


sent from my HTC evo


----------



## LightGuy (Feb 5, 2011)

Heading out tomorow also . Meeting up at Fairfield lot at 2 driving green Wrangler . Hope to have a good report afterword . Oh yeah I have to thank Hop for the Vex lesson last week and to Killing time for the thin ice heads up . Randy


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

no problem, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a call this morning at 5a, from my fishing partner who was sick, and not able to fish the river today, so it looks like I'm going to Buckeye. I should be there around 11a. No charge for the Vex lessons ha ha. hop


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Eric E said:


> Season went out weeks before he found the holes.
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC evo


just sayin


----------



## LightGuy (Feb 5, 2011)

Was out today with Hop and I have to say buckeye is done for me . I got there around 2 and met Hop and we decided to try for the Marsh and only made it half way before things got scary . By the time we left at 6 we could see LOTS of open water at the Marsh and ice being pushed up just east of the first island . Still managed to have a good afternoon fish with good conversation even tho no fish were landed .


----------

